# Acer AR3700 Review



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've had my Acer Aspire Revo for a week now, and actually got to set it up and use it a few times, mostly the kids have been playing on it watching youtube and whatnot else. My surround receiver is on the fritz so can't comment on the surround sound output functionality yet, but the video playback via hdmi is flawless. Streaming videos from the web works as good as any other computer I've got in the house with much more powerfull processors. My only concern was the the possibility of fan noise, well hidden behind the tv, it's not a problem. I tortured the computer with benchmark/burnin software for a couple hours and the fan was still inaudible unless I stuck my head behind the tv, and could barely hear it. Over all, very impressed for the price. The keyboard is rather rather light weight and flimsy feeling, but the mouse is good quality with good tracking as long as it's not on a glossy surface. 

When it comes to pre-installed software, expect to spend about 4 hours removing all of acers excess bloatware, and be advised, it does not come with any software on disks what so ever. Long gone are the days of getting a hard copy of the software you paid for when you purchased the computer.

Any questions? Just ask!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Sparky! Did you use PC-Decrapifier to get all the pre-loaded software uninstalled?


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't know about PC-Decrapifier, did it the hard way. By the looks of the software I may not have wanted to use it anyways because there were a couple of games I wanted to keep.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

sparky77 said:


> I didn't know about PC-Decrapifier, did it the hard way. By the looks of the software I may not have wanted to use it anyways because there were a couple of games I wanted to keep.


It actually lets you choose what you want and don't want to remove. :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Just looking at your link, says it supports blu ray movies but no mention of an optical drive, guess it doesnt have one or I just missed it.

And I would soooooo replace that 5400rpm hdd with a ssd when the budget permits, otherwise seems like a jammin little htpc


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

No the computer doesn't come with any optical drive, the external BDROM drive I ordered is about the same size as the pc, which won't be here until friday.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got my Blu Ray drive, and tested out the playback using the included version of PowerDVD, which of course does not support 5.1, only stereo, and with my reiever in the shop for repairs, I couldn't test out the audio processing. It played back blu ray's with the same quality as the Ps3, without so much as a glitch. Not even a glitch playing my first BDrip from the freenas server over a 100MB network. Not looking forward to spending the extra money yet, but may have to pay for the upgrade to PowerDVD, to get the extra functionality, since there is really no better software out there for the price.


----------



## huachen37 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi sparky77, wonder what is the connecting port on your AR3700 for your Blu Ray drive. Is it eSata or USB2?

I am going to buy a AR3700 and a Blu Ray drive mainly for HD movies and web browsing, but with a hope to share HD drive and/or the BD drive with my other computers via sSata port for fast file transfer. Not sure AR3700 comes with eSata port (or eSata/USB combo port as the earlier model R3610 does).


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

The bluray drive is connected by usb2, the computer doesn't have a esata connection that I remember, and sorry I'm not near the computer to check, but almost sure it doesn't


----------

